# washing machine tripping circuit



## schuette (Oct 6, 2009)

My whirlpool washing machine fills with water then trips the 20 amp GFI when it goes to agitate. after I reset the breaker it works fine.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes - it needs to be on a GFCI
Have you used it since he redid the wiring without it tripping?


----------



## schuette (Oct 6, 2009)

no, my landlord had them wire a room off the garage so we could install washer and dryer. From the beginning it has done this. thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Call your landlord back
They wired it wrong

A laundry area requires a dedicated 20a circuit


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Call your landlord back
> They wired it wrong
> 
> A laundry area requires a dedicated 20a circuit


Beside the "Dedicated Circuit" issue. Why when the breaker is reset it works fine. I suspect this is an appliance issue. There is a restriction on the washer. Sometimes it's a worn or chipped belt. (No matter what) :furious::drink:don't drink and Drive. Ever!!!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

We had a post like this a long time ago.
The OP found that some washing machines get an exemption for GFCIs. Ask the manuf.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*Issue of breaker trip on washer circ.*



Yoyizit said:


> We had a post like this a long time ago.
> The OP found that some washing machines get an exemption for GFCIs. Ask the manuf.


From the info. we have, it doesn't appear that it's a GROUND FAULT issue. Rather an "Overload" issue. When something (including a belt) is binding the motor (LR condition) the breaker tends to trip.(No matter what) :drinkon't Drink and Drive, Ever!!!


----------

